# HELP!! is 6 hours too long/cruel



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

HELP!!!! I cant get home from work tomorrow and my dad has let me down coming in for elvis, is 6 hr too long to leave him?
he gets half hr walk before I go to work and obviously I will take him straight out on return.

kongs toys radio crate or sofa

bloody best laid plans, will this be too long or cruel


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

If it is then im cruel 5 days a week. 

Does Millie look abused 

*** In all honesty ifhe is well exercised / fed and watered then I would expect her would sleep through the whole time***


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

Personaly 6 hours is my limit, I prefer not to leave her that long, but she seems to cope fine with it. I'm pretty sure she sleeps most of the time. and I'm afraid no radio in this house.. she has a habit of barking at it! and also no toys, as there is no toy she cannot destroy in that time. (kongs are ignored including stuffed ones if they take more than 3 or 4 mins to empty)


----------



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

lol millie and abused in the same sentence, she always looks super happy......

I have never left him this long, he is 9 months now perfectly well behaved when left, always asleep on return, because of his age I have always poped home or got my dad to let him out but tomorrow has gone pear shaped.
I maybe forget he is growing up.
quite often when I do pop home he doesn't even have a wee on his quick walk.


thanks..i am a bit in panic mode I think


----------



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

thanks skandi

6 is not my preferred, I can usually get back, I asked hubbi to take a holiday but he thinks I am being ridiculous and he will be fine like 1000's of other dogs every day.

hes not a wrecker so is quite happy usually with his bag of toys and kong but it has just never been this long, usually 4-4.5 then a break and another 2


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh wow, I can be out of the house 8-10 hours and just get someone to pop by in the middle. Sometimes they don't even get that. But this weekend just gone I was out of the house 18 hours and made sure someone was with them. 

6 hours is fine, when Pen was 12 weeks old she was regularly getting left upto 6 hours. I couldn't afford someone to pop in during the day and I had to work. Didn't do any harm, in fact she's quite happy to be left during the day and at night.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

foursmith said:


> lol millie and abused in the same sentence, she always looks super happy......
> 
> I have never left him this long, he is 9 months now perfectly well behaved when left, always asleep on return, because of his age I have always poped home or got my dad to let him out but tomorrow has gone pear shaped.
> I maybe forget he is growing up.
> ...


Ahh Bless thank You - I certainly believe Millie is a very happy girl *** Although not so in the pouring rain at 6am this morning*** :wink5:

I definately appreciate some dogs coape better with being alone than others - I realise I am very lucky Millie just snoozes the day away literally - But you know your lad better than anyone so will know if he will coape or be distressed.

To be fair we broke Millie into it slowly. I was lucky hubby worked from home from when Millie was 10 months until about 2 years old. She is now 4 years old 

But realisticly its not ideal BUT personally I would ensure a safe space / room (Personally I would never restrict to a crate for that length of them time during the day but thats just personal preference).

Decent walk before you go and a toilet break the second you get home


----------



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

slb thanks

omg I am such a fretter, he sleeps with us at night on his blanket on our bed, I doubt he will care its just me, I work 6 hr a day, hubbi works half day Fridays so is home at lunch.

right I am gonna leave him tomorrow.

If it works out after summer hols I may do it 4 days a week, he will be a yr old then.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

He should be fine!

I work full time and i'm afraid when I get my own dog, it will be left during the day! Although having said that, I intend on coming home at lunch times and if I can't, my parents are only a couple of streets away so could pop in if needed.

I think it's good for dogs to get comfortable with being left for longer periods of time as you never know when you might need to in an emergency or something. One of my friends used to drop her Shih Tzu off with her mum EVERY day before work (or if she was leaving the house to go anywhere else) and pick her up after - this dog was never ever left alone, and her mum had her own dog (also a Shih Tzu) that was also never left alone. My friend's mum sadly died unexpectedly and my friend had no other family left - no siblings, children or husband to rely on, so the dogs are now left every day from 10am until 6pm. Luckily they have taken to it very well - no SA or destructive behaviour or anything but for a lot of dogs, it would be a recipe for disaster to go from never ever being left to suddenly being left all day long.

But anyway, i'm sure Elvis will be absolutely fine to be left, it sounds as though it's a one off/not a regular occurrence? If so, he'll be alright, if you are worried then perhaps take him for a longer walk in the morning to give him a really good run and tire him out


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

He will be fine 

I leave mine 4 hours max. but only cos they are small breed and I'm not sure if it's fair to make them hold any longer than that. And also Daisy's crated


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

foursmith said:


> slb thanks
> 
> omg I am such a fretter, he sleeps with us at night on his blanket on our bed, I doubt he will care its just me, I work 6 hr a day, hubbi works half day Fridays so is home at lunch.
> 
> ...


If you don't get him used to being left alone for gradual increases of time then it's not beneficial. Yes you're leaving him, but what if a family emergency comes up or something really terrible happens and you can't get home.. You need him to get used to being left at random times during the day and random hours. - Thats my opinion anyway. As long as he has a good walk before and/after you have left him there shouldn't be any need to worry and wobblers and Kongs are brilliant too.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

foursmith said:


> HELP!!!! I cant get home from work tomorrow and my dad has let me down coming in for elvis, is 6 hr too long to leave him?
> he gets half hr walk before I go to work and obviously I will take him straight out on return.
> 
> kongs toys radio crate or sofa
> ...


You know something? I am convinced the ones with the worst cases of SA are us owners :smilewinkgrin: I'm the same leaving Milly out of her crate - and _she's _used to me coming and going


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> You know something? I am convinced the ones with the worst cases of SA are us owners :smilewinkgrin: I'm the same leaving Milly out of her crate - and _she's _used to me coming and going


I started a thread the other day about separation anxiety in the owner - I really fret when we have to leave Tango for more than an hour or so.. BUT - I did delay getting a dog until I was in a position not to have to leave it for long stretches but obviously sometimes have to go out without her. She ignores food and treats when I'm out and devours them on my return, so that's no good as a distraction. I think she probably copes better than I do, but clearly doesn't really like being on her own.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Kenzie's home for over 7 hours by herself one day per week.

Depends on your dog - if he's never shown any worry about being left, then I'm sure he'll be fine. Someone on here (Milliepoochie?) says dogs don't see time the same as us, and I agree - there is absolutely no change in Kenzie whether I leave her for 30 minutes or 7 hours - she does the same thing (sleep) and greets me the same way.

I wouldn't change anything to how you usually leave him, and he'll probably just sleep through - e.g. if you don't have the radio on, don't leave it on this time.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Sounds fine to me...whilst it isnt good for dogs to be alone most of the time I think it is good for them to get used to being left alone every once and a while.
Mine have each other but they have been left up to 13hrs overnight before and 8 hours during the day. 
They have always been fine and just slept and it might only happen a couple of times a year so I dont feel that guilty over it! (they are my little shadows the rest of the time!).


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Kenzie's home for over 7 hours by herself one day per week.
> 
> Depends on your dog - if he's never shown any worry about being left, then I'm sure he'll be fine. *Someone on here (Milliepoochie?) says dogs don't see time the same as us, and I agree - there is absolutely no change in Kenzie whether I leave her for 30 minutes or 7 hours - *she does the same thing (sleep) and greets me the same way.
> 
> I wouldn't change anything to how you usually leave him, and he'll probably just sleep through - e.g. if you don't have the radio on, don't leave it on this time.


Lol now im thinking oww eeck what have I said.  

I am no dog psychologist so obs its just my opinion based on my experience I agree - I certainly know with Millie she lives in the moment.

I get the same greeting for 30 mins as I do 7 hours away  I dont believe dogs have a concept of time as such.

I think dogs are amazingly resiliant to change and actually like others have said for me it is so so important that dogs are used to being left. I do not understand how people liv ewith a dog they cant / dont / wont leave for longer than 2 hours


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't worry at all... 6 hours is fine in my eyes. 

I don't buy into the whole 'don't leave a dog for more than...' stuff. Most dogs practically sleep all day anyway meaning they don't even 'appreciate' the company if someone is there with them. 

Obviously though, they have to be used to being left though, but i'm sure he is. 

Pippa was left for about 4 hours in the mornings and often 3 hours in the afternoons. Apparently when my mum used to come home to let her out... she didn't do a wee or poo, so my mum has stopped coming home at lunch times now, so Pip is left for a full 7 hours a few days a week. 
(When she was a puppy my mum only worked in the mornings)

I'm dog sitting at the moment - we all went on an hours walk this morning, back at 9 ish, and the dogs are crashed out in their beds...


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

It happens that sometimes we have to go to Spain and Scrip stays for about 5-6 hours alone..he has living room, kitchen and hall open, balcony too if the day is nice , toys left...and never seemed to be any problem...he just barks a bit more when we come..

(if I forget to close kids bedrooms he is known to bring teddies and so on and put them in the row on the sofa...must be for company)


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Tilly is left 6 - 7 hours a few times a week & if there is nobody else home to be honest I think she enjoys the peace & quiet! I must be bad as I usually just chuck a bonio her way on my way out if I remember
She's also currently on a few 10 - 15 minute lead walks a day too whilst she has a fractured toe & it's been 3 weeks now. She is used to up to 2 hours a day running & offlead.... she's just accepting it. They are resilient!


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> Lol now im thinking oww eeck what have I said.
> 
> I am no dog psychologist so obs its just my opinion based on my experience I agree - I certainly know with Millie she lives in the moment.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with this ^

I don't think dogs have the same concept of time as humans. I can go out and get something from the car and I get the same greeting as if I'd been away hours.

I think if your dog is normally ok being left then you should be fine and it's just a one off.

Although Zimba has a dog walker in, he's still left for about 6 hours between his walk and me getting home and on occasion he's been left all day. He's fine.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

dandogman said:


> I don't buy into the whole 'don't leave a dog for more than...' stuff.


I agree with you... And I know all dogs are different and some really don't cope on their own for very long...
Jaxons longest day on his own is 8hrs... Shortest is 4... 
And in fact he acts really piddled off if one of us is here in the mornings getting in his way...!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I still do not understand the rescue guidelines saying ''we will not rehome if you are out for more than 4 hours''... are dogs at rescues not in kennels most of the day?


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I'm mostly housebound so always here with the dogs. even so I sometimes have to go out doctors appointments, sometimes family take me into town or out for meal. 

Inca has run of house, JJ cos he was puppy and they weren't getting on stayed in a crate in seperate room...though i left door open and Inca's old bed near his crate in case she decided she wanted to go in and keep him company if he was crying. 

I've not been out since xmas day and he was only just 4 months so didn't leave them too long (we go for pub meal xmas dinner then back to house for present opening) He'll be 8 months by time i go out for next meal..lol. 

I do make them go and have rest time in lounge together while I'm busy on computer so they get used to sharing space and him not pestering her while I'm not with them but not far away, but not sure about leaving them for several hours without JJ been in a crate. 

He doesn't mind been in it as been used to it since puppy he still sleeps in it at night from 10-11pm to 7-8am next morning. 

I only cancelled last years xmas shopping trip as I'm usually out around 6-7hours (to a big shopping centre and lunch out) and I'd only had him a few weeks so he was only about 10week old but he'll be about 14-15months old by time i go this year so will be going this year! He does eat stuff he shouldn't though so would have to be in the crate if he doesn't grow out of the habit quick!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Provided the dog has access to outside, that seems OK.


----------



## lily74 (Jan 13, 2012)

No, I dont think its cruel to leave your dog that long, if they suffered from separation anxiety then thats different but a calm dog that is usually happy to be left is fine.

I have had to increase my hours at work and now have to leave Dexter for 5-6 hours which I worry about as he only used to be left for max of 4. But he sleeps in our room so he is with us all night and is with us all late afternoon and evening so some time on his own is a good thing.

As long as they get a walk beforehand for a toliet, and are left fresh water, safe comfortable environment with a radio on and maybe a frozen kong to keep them occupied for an hour or so then imo they are very well looked after dogs!

I see this time as Dexter's relax time, time he can chill out completely without the hussle and bussle of family life.


----------



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Provided the dog has access to outside, that seems OK.


He won't have access to outside  that would mean leaving the house wide open, also I would be scared he would get stolen.


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

foursmith said:


> He won't have access to outside  that would mean leaving the house wide open, also I would be scared he would get stolen.


Don't worry I think the majority of people who have commented and leave their dogs don't give them access to outside. I certainly don't and Zimba is just fine


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Polimba said:


> Don't worry I think the majority of people who have commented and leave their dogs don't give them access to outside. I certainly don't and Zimba is just fine


Seconded..................


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Polimba said:


> Don't worry I think the majority of people who have commented and leave their dogs don't give them access to outside. I certainly don't and Zimba is just fine


Ditto!

Plus I dont have a garden which is used for toileting so would be very challanging to provide Millie with access to the outside for toileting purposes.

She has adequate walks and opportunities to toilet when I am home and a set routine. Even when I get home from work it can take 15-20 mins of walking before she even has a wee lol Got to find the right spot afterall ;-)


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Plus I dont have a garden which is used for toileting so would be very challanging to provide Millie with access to the outside for toileting purposes.
> 
> She has adequate walks and opportunities to toilet when I am home and a set routine. Even when I get home from work it can take 15-20 mins of wlaking befor eshe even has a wee lol


That's true, I used to always think that the dogs must be bursting for a wee by the time I came in from work, or woke up in the morning, so would dash to let them out, but more often than not they potter around the garden for a good 15 minutes or so before they do anything!

As for leaving them, my two are left during the day while we work, and seem fine. Whenever I work from home, I'm always amazed by how inactive they are, fast asleep for most of the day, it's nice to know that we tire them out with their morning activities!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

No outside access here either. Kenzie's never busting to go either.


----------



## dogandbone (Apr 21, 2010)

4 hours is my dogs' limit, but I know they would be ok if it was longer. Dogs are very adaptable to suit any routine, as long as they know they are loved and have a good home! It certainly doesn't make you a bad owner.



dandogman said:


> I still do not understand the rescue guidelines saying ''we will not rehome if you are out for more than 4 hours''... are dogs at rescues not in kennels most of the day?


Very good point, I have started a thread about rescue dogs concerning that. Rescue centres take note!


----------



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

We survived yeay.....Leno probs at all, his usual self when I got home, phew....thanks guys


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

foursmith said:


> We survived yeay.....Leno probs at all, his usual self when I got home, phew....thanks guys


Excellent


----------



## Kikilamour (May 14, 2013)

dogandbone said:


> 4 hours is my dogs' limit, but I know they would be ok if it was longer. Dogs are very adaptable to suit any routine, as long as they know they are loved and have a good home! It certainly doesn't make you a bad owner.
> 
> Very good point, I have started a thread about rescue dogs concerning that. Rescue centres take note!


I went to a certain well known dog rescue center a few months ago, said I wanted a dog, much preferred a schnauzer, just wanted some advice and guidance. I was told schnauzers were rare. I said no worries would like a dog anyway as I love the little and not so little critters. Told them I tended to work 5 hrs max at a time, i work Part time by the way and less than 2 miles away from home, I live in a nice size house, can afford doggy day care 5 times a week if need be and was simply told that no rescue center would rehome a dog to me or accept me as a foster parent.

It seems these "dog rescue centers" are similar to the adoption centers. They put too many hurdles too jump through


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

He will be fine in the future to 

I once had to leave the boys for 13 hours as we had an emergency out of Sheffield and I cannot have anyone go to the house to let them out and they were fine, and were in the same spot as I left them


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

While I agree with most of what has been said, I do think that breed does make a difference...while my Weimie is not too bad being left alone occasionally, it would not be right for him on a regular basis...he does not sleep all day, but would pine, pace etc. Evan when he is at the kennels they put him right by the kitchen to keep him amused . Yet his best friend a lab is fine and just sleeps whether it is 10 mins or 6 hours


----------



## Vev (Feb 15, 2013)

I left my pooch Maisie ever since she was little so that she got used to it. I had no choice but to train her to be left as my partner works full time and I work part time and study too. She gets left for a few hours a day about 3-4 days a week. But I know in an emergency, such as last week, she can be left much longer. Last week I had a 7.5 hr shift at work and my mum was supposed to be letting her out. My mum text me whilst I was at work saying she wasn't going to be able to as she wasn't very well at all. It we too late for me to arrange anything else so I just left her for that length of time and when I got back she was fast asleep. She did go for a wee rather promptly in the garden but she certainly wasn't suffering tryin to hold it in whilst I was out. It makes my life SO much easier having a dog that can be left a little bit. I don't understand these dog owners that can't EVER leave their dogs... I mean its lovely for the dogs but how do thy do their shopping or go out christmas shopping etc if they can't leave the dog? 

Maisie is far from deprived just because she is left quite often! She gets trips to the beach, walks up the woods and forest, shopping trips to countrywide (as they allow dogs inside), trips to family and friends houses, she joins in with the gardening (digging) and muh more! She is a very happy little dog and I think it gives her time out to just chill when I leave her. She isn't even that bothered when I walk out the door now whereas she used to whine when she was a puppy. She has her routine now which involves getting a stuffed kong and going in her crate. She's one content little dog! I think it's important for dogs to learn to be content with their own company.


----------

